# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  Octoplus Box JTAG v1.4.3 - world's 1st Xperia E, Xperia E Dual full phone repair!

## gsm_bouali

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.4.3 is out!  *Added world's first full Phone Repair for:*
Sony Xperia E, Sony Xperia E Dual and more!  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.4.3 Release Notes   *Added support for the following models:* - *Sony C1504*- added *world's first* Dead Boot Repair and Phone Repair - *Sony C1504* - (Dead Boot Repair + Security Recalculation)!
- *Sony C1505*- added *world's first* Dead Boot Repair and Phone Repair - *Sony C1505* - (Dead Boot Repair + Security Recalculation)!
- *Sony C1604*- added *world's first* Dead Boot Repair and Phone Repair - *Sony C1604* - (Dead Boot Repair + Security Recalculation)!
- *Sony C1605*- added *world's first* Dead Boot Repair and Phone Repair - *Sony C1605* - (Dead Boot Repair + Security Recalculation)!
- *LG MS500*- added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*All pinouts and Repair procedures are described in Software manuals
("Help" button in the Software).* 
Note! after Phone Repair operation, you need to re-flash the phone with any suitable for Sony devices
servicing tool that uses original Sony loaders (with Octopus/Octoplus Suite Software, for example).  Also Note! after Phone Repair procedure, your phone will have "00000000000000" IMEI
and will be locked; to perform Unlock / Repair IMEI use Octopus/Octoplus Suite Software.الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

